# Aquaclear or Penguin?



## A Lo Cubano (Apr 16, 2006)

What are the Pros and Cons to the AC and Penguin Biowheel filters? Which is better for a 10 gal tank with live plants, fish, and shrimp?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Aquaclear is quality, works, is quite, better brand, won't break. Penguin is everything a aquaclear is not. Choose Aquaclear you cannot go wrong.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

The sponges in the AC will last longer than the cartridges in the Penguin. You can rinse both, but the sponge will hold up to more abuse. Plus if you don't want to use carbon you'll have to cut open the penguins cartridge to get to it. The AC you just don't put it in.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Aquaclear= Bigger space and more customizable with media. Cleans water better.

Penguin= Annoying and gets screwed up easily. Bio-wheels on it suck, and after a couple of months of having it it starts making noises unless frequently cleaned.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree....all of the above!


----------



## A Lo Cubano (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks
any other opinions?
Or does the Penguin Biowheel just plain suck?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Its not that the Penguin filter is bad. Its just that the AC is more versatile.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, penguins aren't bad (heck of a lot better then a lot of other filters on the market) but aquaclear's beat them hands down IMO.


----------



## A Lo Cubano (Apr 16, 2006)

Now what AC is best for shrimp in a 10 gallon? Do i have to put a sponge over the intake for the filter to not suck them up? Won't this also slow down the current? What model would be best? Im also not against extra filtration.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

an aquaclear for a 10 gallon tank...... I couldn't even recommend the AquaClear Mini for a planted 10 gallon tank with shrimp in it.

I'm not a plant geek but I'll try and explain....
IF your tank is planted the plants would act as your filters. Using the waste as fertilizer and using up the nitrates/nitrites. The plants would be removing the harmful waste the fish or shrimp are giving off. A small vaccuming of the substrate once in awhile would be a good thing but generally a planted tank CAn be self substainable to a point. 
You'd have to feed the shrimp, but you wouldn't actually need a filter. a small airstone would probally be enough water movement to keep the Co2 supplied to your tank..
ok now that I said that ...
Aquaclear Mini with a nylon stocking over the intake would be my choice for a 10 gallon tank. change the stocking once a week or it'll start falling apart.

You could also go with a simple small sponge filter or box filter for filteration ad watermovement .. there are so so many variables when it comes to a fish tank ........


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow. I guess i'm completely screwed for my new 55 gallon then. I just shelled out $60 for an Emperor 60 after being told it was the best for my money. So far it seems great, but after reading this thread it seems i may have made a mistake. Where can i find a sponge that will fit well over the intake(s) of that filter?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You can use a AC filter sponge cut to fit. Make a slit just wide enough to get it over the suction tube. Just remove the intake strainer and replace it with the sponge. If it doesent want to stay on you can tie it on or use a zip tie. 

Why are you worried about the Emperor? Its a great filter.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Meh. You guys just made it sound like it was a bad idea. Anyway, is there any way i can manage some kind of diatom filter media with my emperor? My tank is really cloudy from putting in some fluorite and it hasn't cleared after 2 weeks. 
Also, does anyone know anything about water clarifier products?


----------

